# Spark plug replacement '07 Sentra?



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

My question is, do I have to remove the intake manifold to remove the coils/plugs on an '07 Sentra with an MR20DE? Seems crazy, but I see no other way. If so, will I need a new intake gasket or is the manifold O-ringed?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

You already at 100k miles?! You have platinum tipped spark plugs and thats how long they last, but if you are already there, you will need an intake gasket, and a throttle gasket (DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE CLEAN THE THROTTLE "WHILE YOU ARE HERE" OR EVER). You will need to remove the intake boot (2 band clamps, and a hose connected to the valve cover), then the throttle, (4 8mm bolts and a connector) just move it out of the way, you don't have to dissconnect the coolant lines, then there is a 10mm bolt behind the throttle, take that out. Take off hose off the purge control valve, then disconnect the purge control valve. On the back of the intake towards cylinder 1 there is another 10mm bolt, remove it. Remove the 2 hoses that are there too. Then on the front of the intake, remove the dipstick, then the 5 10mm bolts. And pull it out. Be sure to replace the gaskets before you go back on. Don't forget the 10mm bolt behind the throttle when going back together, it happens all too often.


----------



## danus31 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Help - new to this site?*

How do you start a new post? I just got the free version of this...do you need to pay $ to start new questions?

Thank you

d


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

PbLead said:


> You already at 100k miles?! You have platinum tipped spark plugs and thats how long they last, but if you are already there, you will need an intake gasket, and a throttle gasket (DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE CLEAN THE THROTTLE "WHILE YOU ARE HERE" OR EVER). You will need to remove the intake boot (2 band clamps, and a hose connected to the valve cover), then the throttle, (4 8mm bolts and a connector) just move it out of the way, you don't have to dissconnect the coolant lines, then there is a 10mm bolt behind the throttle, take that out. Take off hose off the purge control valve, then disconnect the purge control valve. On the back of the intake towards cylinder 1 there is another 10mm bolt, remove it. Remove the 2 hoses that are there too. Then on the front of the intake, remove the dipstick, then the 5 10mm bolts. And pull it out. Be sure to replace the gaskets before you go back on. Don't forget the 10mm bolt behind the throttle when going back together, it happens all too often.


Excellent reply. Thank you *very* much for the detailed description of the procedure to check/replace spark plugs. Wow the car companies are really going to great lengths in designing their products so the owners can't/won't work on them. That's nothing new, but it seems like it just keeps getting more extreme every year. 

Mike


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Well it's a new engine design, nissan like all typical japanese manufacturers likes, to put the exhaust at the front of the car, they changed it for the MR engine series. They have limited engine space so they had to put it on the top. Putting the intake in front of the engine, wasn't exactly practical.


----------



## vijay (Aug 11, 2009)

hey how do i post a question? im new on this


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

vijay said:


> hey how do i post a question? im new on this


If you wish to post a question in this thread click reply and type your ? in the box and click submit reply. Easy as falling off a log. :banana:

danus, go to b16 home page click new topic, type away and click submit. No money needed unless you want to send me some.......


----------



## vijay (Aug 11, 2009)

*E15 engine*

hey ive got a stock E15 engine in a b12 sentra, can i just install the E15 turbo to it without doing any changes, like changing pistons etc? or will i have to make changes before I install the turbo?


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

you might want to go to the b11/b12/b13 section witht that question


----------

